# Bonjour :)



## leonadaily (4 Dez. 2013)

Hey i'm Julian, french and 24 yo

running a wesbite about Leona Lewis (Leondaily.net)

passion for fashion/pop music/ travelling

This community looks amazing 

:thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Dez. 2013)

Allo Allo and welcome :thumbup:

Have fun in here


----------



## leonadaily (4 Dez. 2013)

i'm sure i will  Thankssss ☺


----------



## General (5 Dez. 2013)

Welcome to CB


----------



## Chrisi (28 März 2014)

servusla .-)


----------

